# Horses in ACTION!



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't know about you all, but my favorite pictures of horses are usually those of which they are doing what horses do best, being silly; running, bucking, playing, rolling, etc. 

So I thought it would be fun to have everyone post their favorite pictures of their horses in action (or even pictures of you on your horse in action)!

Have fun!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)




----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

this is chucky's carrosell (sp?) impression 









and him just hooning around the paddock 

















and pennellipi

















and pennellipi (at a distance  ) bucking









and banjo


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh this will be hard.

Of my own horse.




































Of Keegan. 














































Doc.


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy goose123 are you sure Chucky wasnt a rabbit in another life? lol


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

here's mine!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)




----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chuckface said:


> Happy goose123 are you sure Chucky wasnt a rabbit in another life? lol


Hahaha!!!! looks kinda like it hey:lol: he was very happy and full of beans that day.... actually he is usually happy and full of beans LOL!!!! i love it when he springs around like that, sooo cute:wink: i just never have my camera on me...:-( oh well, atleast i did that day


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Some pics of Chex in action...even his rear end in action! Hes a pretty lazy boy, so believe it or not these are rare moments!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson and his buddy Indy when Nelson and I were at the barn I was a Working Student at.

Nelson is on the left.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My Arab mare Zierra:


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

These are all lovely! 
I suppose I should post some of my own...

Dash and Lena feeling good after a bath:









Sometimes Dash thinks she's a Saddlebred:









and sometimes Dash thinks she's an Arab:


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*Some of mine..*

Ember has usually been the star performer out on the ranch here, but Charm is giving her a run for her money.. Now I just have to catch the little ****** being herself. In the mean time, these are some of my favorite shots of Ember..








I had a poster sized frame up of this one done.. It looks great!










Guess where you have seen this one?









And lets get a few in on it too..









I will get some more shots done of my little monsters!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

well if you like action shots here are some of my stallion
View attachment 7140


View attachment 7141


View attachment 7142


View attachment 7145


View attachment 7146


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

This is Brutus in ACTION!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

upsidedown said:


> This is Brutus in ACTION!


LOL! He looks like he's a pro.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

He is. He works really hard at it. Toning all the appropriate muscles and working all through the day and night. Not many have the dedication he does.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

haha, upsidedown. he is really going at that grass!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Some great action shots here!

This was taken last winter (she's all hairy). Gandy running away from me and the dreaded camera, lol!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great picture! I can't help but look at her tooshy.....I can totally hear a toot coming out of that one. My TB does the same thing.....LOL.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------

